# Thought I'd share some paracord stuff I have made



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I recently got into paracord weaving/knotting or w/e you want to call it. Bought a hundred feet of black a while back and used it to wrap a slingshot handle and it got me interested in looking up what other people do. To say the least I got hooked.....

Hope you like what you see!

First 2 pics is a bracelet I made last night. The core part of it is called a snake knot, on each end it has a diamond knot(such a pain). The black section is a few solomon knots that I use as a friction clasp. This guy holds real tight, no chance of it shaking loose, and you can wear it as tight or loose as you want it. Wicked comfortable. In all it has 2 sections of 4.5 foot cord, and one section of 1.5 foot cord in case you ever need to unravel it.

















Next 2 pics are of a wrist lanyard I did. About 12 inches in total length with 4 feet of black cord with a 2 foot and a 1 foot section of yellow. The front of it is a lobster clasp so you can hook this baby to about anything. The small yellow knot are solomon knots so if you want to you can tighten it on your wrist. I made this guy for pure marketability. Takes about an hour to make in all, and can do a lot of colors. I figure the yellow would really stand out if you dropped it in the woods or something.

















Next is a 2 color solomon bar bracelet that closes via friction. This guy is pretty comfortable, uses 2 4 foot and 1 1 foot section of cord. I went out for a job with this on and it never loosened. Like the one above it can be worn as tight or as loos as you want.










Next is a neck lanyard. Can be used for keys, id card, or anything really. About 20 inches in length using about 6.5 feet of black paracord and a simple aluminum carbiner. Again this is a simple solomon bar so it can be taken apart fairly easily. The pic is kinda dark, I should get a better one.










Last up is a solomon bar key chain with a key ring on one end and a caribiner on the other. I like to hook my keys to a belt loop so I made this guy for shits n giggles. About 18 inches of blue paracord and 3 feet of black.










If there is any interest I can show more stuff as I make it. And if anyone is actually interested in acquiring anything like these feel free to PM. Can do all these in multiple colors and I'd love to spread the paracord love. Got a few things coming in the mail off ebay and amazon so soon I hope to start making more more complex stuff, but most of that would be bracelets, dog colors, and the like.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice work.

Paracord is one of those things I LOVE the look and feel of, but it drives me crazy and I want to pull my hair out when I attempt it.

Your stuff looks awesome.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Bruce, glad you liked it.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Those look really nice, good job man!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> Those look really nice, good job man!


Thanks Rock!


----------

